# Injury Near Eye



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi all,

Last night, one of my rats, Poppy, got in a fight with another rat, Pepper, and sustained a scratch near her eye that bled. I cleaned the wound with sterile saline and got her started on antibiotics. Thankfully she is taking her meds, doesn’t seem to be in pain, and Pepper has been separated while we figure out why she is suddenly picking fights.

Is there anything else I should do? The eye itself doesn’t appear wounded.

TW: Blood. Here are some photos from last night, she’s looking good this morning but I haven’t been able to get a photo yet.

Poppy when I first noticed she was bleeding.









Poppy after her eye got cleaned up some.









Do you think that it should be okay to just keep her on antibiotics & keep an eye on her? It was very scary finding her like that but I think she should be okay, is that a safe assessment? Thanks!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

First - keep an eye on Pepper, but it doesn't look too bad. 

Is that Pepper or Poppy in the carrier? (hoping you're not trying to "separate" Poppy in a carrier)


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

It is Poppy in the carrier, I had her in there because I initially was going to take her to the emergency vet. But I decided against it after I calmed down and saw it wasn’t too bad.

Pepper is isolated in a different cage which isn’t the most ideal cage but it is better than the carrier. And it’s taller than it looks in this photo, the angle is deceptive. 










And Poppy is doing better & getting cuddles from her cage mates.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Sorry, I think I got them mixed up. 
How is Pepper acting with you? She may need some reassurances from you ..... I'm sure being moved to a new cage is a bit traumatic for her, too.


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, I’m sure she’s confused at best. I’ve been having her out of cage today and I’ve been giving her love and baby food, she’s a really sweet and silly girl.


----------



## Mr.Me (Mar 25, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> Yes, I’m sure she’s confused at best. I’ve been having her out of cage today and I’ve been giving her love and baby food, she’s a really sweet and silly girl.


I'm glad she's okay. Poppy looks cute! 😍

What will you do with Pepper? Eventually place her back or?


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you! Poppy is very cute ☺

As for Pepper, she is by herself for the moment but we have another cage with 2 older girls and we will try to do introductions with the 3 of them soon. Hopefully it will be okay and she was just tired of the younger girls. If that doesn’t work then we’ll take her in for a vet check up to see if there’s some obvious physical cause behind all this, then if that doesn’t turn up anything, we’ll reach out to a local rat rescue for advice. BUT we’re hoping it won’t be that complicated and that Pepper can get along with the other girls.🤞


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m trying to avoid getting my hopes up but yesterday we started intros and Bee, Pepper, and Mama all groomed each other & are being peaceful together. They’ve bee together before and the 2 old ladies are very laid back and not excitable so I think it’s the best situation possible for Pepper right now. Hopefully things stay calm and go well!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Aww that's amazing! Hope it continues to go well!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Here’s the 3 of them together this morning! There weren’t any scuffles last night, just Pepper power-grooming them which was to be expected and thankfully the other two are chill. I’m really glad that they’re getting along so far (still have the solo cage ready in case things change) and Pepper is very happy to have friends again.

I am also pleased to report that Poppy’s eyelid area is healing well! She’s acting normal and it looks great. I’m so glad I didn’t rush her to the emergency vet in a panic!


----------

